# How do you all cope?



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

The title says it all. How do you cope with-
Waking up every morning in a world that is somehow now strange and unfamiliar, even though it is the only thing you have ever known? 
Looking in the mirror and not recognizing your own face, your bedroom, the neighborhood you grew up, or your work? 
Feeling like you are losing your memories, or knowing that you ARE losing them&#8230; 
Being so utterly baffled by existence, your own, and everyone else's, that the smallest of things can blow your mind, and not in a good way..

How do you cope? I don't know how I have survived nearly 2 years of this hell. I don't know how I haven't lost my way home. Or forgotten my name or identifying information. Or still semi recognize my parents and friends. How is it possible to live like this and still function?

I have called 20 psychiatrist, looking for someone to help me and all of them tell me they won't take me as a patient, because they don't understand or give a shit about DPDR.

Therapy is doing virtually nothing. Parts work, EMDR, CBT, DBT, meditation, yoga&#8230; what is left to try?

I'm truly at my wits end. I pray every night to a god I don't even believe in, to take me in my sleep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

What meds are you on?


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Meds help me cope as well, same 75 percent recovered, even more with my own attitude


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2016)

.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am sitting in a booth at a restaurant now by myself and everything is completely foreign. Every person I have ever known could walk up to me and I have no idea who I am nor who they are to me. All I have is a blank stare. Hollow eyes. Totally blocked from the world. Annie is gone. I have experienced DP since 2009 on and off and I have never had it so bad. It's so bad I barely even recognize I have it if that makes sense. I don't even know the person who is missing. I know nothing. Nothing at all. What being human feels like. I have no idea


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I am sitting in a booth at a restaurant now by myself and everything is completely foreign. Every person I have ever known could walk up to me and I have no idea who I am nor who they are to me. All I have is a blank stare. Hollow eyes. Totally blocked from the world. Annie is gone. I have experienced DP since 2009 on and off and I have never had it so bad. It's so bad I barely even recognize I have it if that makes sense. I don't even know the person who is missing. I know nothing. Nothing at all. What being human feels like. I have no idea


This is so accurate for me... Im sitting at work right, completely in control, exercising my incredible work ethic, doing my job to perfection, and having no idea how I know how to do all this. Because whoever I was is gone. Whoever learned all this is GONE. My boss and my employees are just these weird THINGS that I know I have to communicate with but I can't because I don't even feel like they are real.. Nothing and no one outside of me seems real. Like I made it all up... No fucking psychiatrists will help me get on meds.. I just want to not wake up... honestly.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sam1814 said:


> This is so accurate for me... Im sitting at work right, completely in control, exercising my incredible work ethic, doing my job to perfection, and having no idea how I know how to do all this. Because whoever I was is gone. Whoever learned all this is GONE. My boss and my employees are just these weird THINGS that I know I have to communicate with but I can't because I don't even feel like they are real.. Nothing and no one outside of me seems real. Like I made it all up... No fucking psychiatrists will help me get on meds.. I just want to not wake up... honestly.


You have no idea how much I don't want to "wake up" this is the most tragic thing to happen to anyone in my opinion. I really don't know was to do. I am not consciously existing. I have no idea who I am. Like zero connection to my identity. Just a body walking around with no human.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

To be honest, half the time i don't even know how i cope. I just go from one moment to the next. Sometimes with a feeling of moving forward with a sense of hope and joy, other times i'm completely dead inside but for some reason i'm still here. I'm always right here and it never fails to blow my mind.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

peony said:


> Prozac 60 mg
> 
> Remeron 15 mg
> 
> ...


>Klonopin 1 mg twice daily as needed

>Xanax 1 mg twice daily as needed

what self respecting doctor would prescribe two benzos? Be seriously careful coming off of this if your taking this combo more than twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2016)

.


----------

